# Linux-Befehle per Programm ausführen



## mr.deaht (26. Okt 2004)

Hi,
ich wollte mir ein programm scripten mit dem ich häufig benutzte linux befehle vereinfache (z.B. tomcat auf buttondruck starten oder eine bestimmte java datei compilieren). Ich habe nur keine ahnung wie ich mit einem programm bestimmte befehle, die man in der linuxconsole verwendet, ausuführen.


----------



## Roar (26. Okt 2004)

hmpf! suchfunktion! zum 1000. mal Runtime#exec


----------



## mr.deaht (26. Okt 2004)

oh danke hab es gefunden.
Aber jetzt habe ich noch eine frage. Ich will in dem programm z.B. in einer textarea die meldungen der console anzeigen lassen. Wie mach ich das. Z.B. die meldung von java das beim compilieren ein fehler passiert ist oder wenn ich meinen server anpinge, das ping ergebnis.


----------



## Sky (26. Okt 2004)

Process#getInputStream


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2004)

Was mach ich falsch bekomme eine fehlermeldung 

Mein Code:
Process Process1 = new Process();
Fehlermeldung:
java.lang.Process is abstract; cannot be instantiated at line x
Was mach ich falsch??


----------



## Sky (26. Okt 2004)

```
Process Process1 = Runtime.getRuntime().exec( ... );
```


----------



## mr.deaht (26. Okt 2004)

Das hat jetzt auch geklappt. Nun habe ich ein neues Problem ich kann in einer TextArea nur String ausgeben. getInputStream() ist aber kein String wert. Wie kann ich die Meldung in einem String speichern??


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Okt 2004)

java.io.*


----------



## Sky (27. Okt 2004)

InputStream#read(byte[] b) um aus dem Stream zu lesen 

String(byte[] bytes) um einen neuen String aus einem byte[] zu erzeugen


----------



## thE_29 (27. Okt 2004)

```
Process proc = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("ls");
      BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(proc.
            getInputStream()));
      String strLine = "";
      while ( ( strLine = in.readLine() ) != null)
      {
           System.out.println(strLine);
      }
```


----------



## Guest (28. Okt 2004)

Hi, jetzt habe ich noch ein Problem. Für eine anwendung muss ich als root angemeldet sein. Wie mache ich das mit dem befehl su??
Wenn ich

Process Process1 = Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "su");

Process Process1 = Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "passwort halt" );

Process Process1 = Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "/opt/..." ); 

eingebe funz das nich. Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen


----------

